
Google's New Social Layer? - joeybaker
http://twitter.com/#!/joeybaker/status/35813891715891200
======
yanw
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/02/google-tests-
naviga...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/02/google-tests-navigation-
bar-integrated.html)

